

Show HN: How I created and promoted my first OS X app for $304 - iamdann
http://novicenolonger.com/how-i-built-and-promoted-workburst-my-first-os-x-app/

======
apetresc
Unless I'm missing something, shouldn't this be titled "How I paid someone
$200 to make an OS X app for me"?

~~~
cmiller1
A very simple one at that, kinda tempted to drop into Xcode and pump out a
free clone when I get out of work...

